# What's a good woman's/ youth bow?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought my son a Whisper Creek youth and made the mistake of letting my wife shoot it, now she want's a bow. :lol: What bows do your wife's shoot? Can anyone recommend one over the other? I'm not opposed to buying a used one so if anyone has one for sale shoot me a pm.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Got the pm thanks S.L.A. I forgot to mention she's only 5'0 tall, so something with a small draw length. Someday she will most likely hunt with it so I'd want it to go to at least 40+ pounds. Since she is new to archery I want to make sure she's going to stick with it before I spend a butt load of money so I'd want to stay under $300.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was told that a company named Matthew's sells strictly youth and women's bows, so you may want to look into them. :mrgreen:


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

My wife shoots a Diamond Razor edge and it is fully adjustable without a bow press and all the draw adjustments are in 1/2 " increments.
we have a lot of youth that shoots these bows up in Cache Valley too.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

We just purchased my wife a new bow this last spring and we tested out the whole lot of different bows. We tried the Hoyt, Bowtech and PSE. When it was all said and done NOTHING compared to the PSE Chaos. (**Disclaimer I am a hard core Hoyt guy and it almost made me cry when the PSE was better than the Hoyt)

Just get her out and test a bunch of different bows. Originally, we were dead set on buying the Bowtech/Diamond--Razor Edge bow, but compared to the other two it seemed like a toy.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

gwailow said:


> We just purchased my wife a new bow this last spring and we tested out the whole lot of different bows. We tried the Hoyt, Bowtech and PSE. When it was all said and done NOTHING compared to the PSE Chaos. (**Disclaimer I am a hard core Hoyt guy and it almost made me cry when the PSE was better than the Hoyt)
> 
> Just get her out and test a bunch of different bows. Originally, we were dead set on buying the Bowtech/Diamond--Razor Edge bow, but compared to the other two it seemed like a toy.


The Chaos looks like a good bow, and if I remember the cost is not too bad either. But come on, a PSE better than a Hoyt?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> [
> The Chaos looks like a good bow, and if I remember the cost is not too bad either. But come on, a PSE better than a Hoyt?


As hard to believe as it is, in this particular case I really felt the PSE was a better bow. I even told her not to worry about the price on them and we still came back to the darn PSE. The starter package they come in is a pretty good deal too, though she's starting to feel like she needs an upgrade on the sight...I told her to save her pennies until we can afford to slap a Spot Hogg on it.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

hitman archery said:


> My wife shoots a Diamond Razor edge and it is fully adjustable without a bow press and all the draw adjustments are in 1/2 " increments.
> we have a lot of youth that shoots these bows up in Cache Valley too.


This is a great bow cause of the adjustability...and the new model goes from 30 all the way to 60 pounds. Good recommendation Shawn.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Got the pm thanks S.L.A. I forgot to mention she's only 5'0 tall, so something with a small draw length. Someday she will most likely hunt with it so I'd want it to go to at least 40+ pounds. Since she is new to archery I want to make sure she's going to stick with it before I spend a butt load of money so I'd want to stay under $300.


It sounds as if you have two options..............either get a little bow or a taller wife! :mrgreen:

Top of Utah,
Welcome Lance. It looks as if you found us. You are all the way up to 3 posts. good Job!


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

I got my wife a PSE chaos. It's a neat little bow. Pretty fast too. I think I paid 250$ for it new. I'm a Hoyt guy, but you're not going to find a Hoyt for that price.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

My wife had a browning micro midas 3, a Martin cheetah and she just got a new Hoyt turbo hawk the other day. The Hoyt smokes them all big time.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

My wife smoked her a nice black bear this spring with that Diamond Razors Edge.
the most important is to get them shooting and make it fun for them.
you will always get to go hunting more if your wife enjoys it to. 
cant wait to see little bucks wife shooting leagues with her new bow this fall


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

she might shoot now that she has the new bow. When we got the bow Bob was talking leagues and she seemed excited. Hope we have time. Still waiting to see the bear pic's...


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

still waiting for josh to put them on the website


----------

